# תעשה טובה לאנושות ותתאבד



## langer

Hello,

today I have received this message תעשה טובה לאנושות ותתאבד.

I have no idea of  hebrew so I need your help.

Sorry if it contains insults or something vulgar.

Thanks.


----------



## Aoyama

I can only help you with the first part :
תעשה טובה = tahassé tovah = do good, be nice (to s.o.)
לאנושות ותתאבד = ....


----------



## langer

Hello,

I have just received the translation.

Thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

Just to make the thread complete, 

 תעשה טובה לאנושות = ta`ase tova le-'enoshut = do good for mankind
תתאבד = tit'avad = kill yourself


----------



## Aoyama

Right ... Bad idea ...
In fact, _do good [to whoever] and ...._


----------



## morgoth2604

I would translate it as, "why don't you just do humanity a favour and commit suicide?"


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, that was the intended meaning!  I was really obtuse.


----------



## Aoyama

> Oh, that was the intended meaning! I was really obtuse.


No, you were not, but I guess langer got the exact meaning outside the Forum ... Iwanakutte mo wakaru ...


----------

